# When do you usually get your 1099 form?



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

This is my first year doing taxes on Uber and Lyft and I can't wait to receive my 1099. I know it says no later than 1st of February but I really want it sooner.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Timour said:


> This is my first year doing taxes on Uber and Lyft and I can't wait to receive my 1099. I know it says no later than 1st of February but I really want it sooner.


By law a company has till January 31 to mail or give you a 1099. It might arrive a bit earlier but you're gonna have to wait. 2017 isn't even over yet!


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

Timour said:


> This is my first year doing taxes on Uber and Lyft and I can't wait to receive my 1099. I know it says no later than 1st of February but I really want it sooner.


You can want it sooner all you want.... Its not gonna happen.
Patience grasshoppa'....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In the meanwhile, add up your bank deposits, your business mileage and other deductible expenses. Subtract the expenses from the total of bank deposits, and you'll have a pretty good idea what your Schedule C is going to look like. When you get the 1099s and subtract Uber/Lyft fees, commissions, etc the remainder should match your bank deposits. Doing all this will keep you busy until the 1099s are sent to you.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax pro like UberTaxPro.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been deactivated since I stopped driving for Uber several months ago. Will they mail my 1099 and other tax info?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If not you gotta go to a greenlight hub,

They should but should doesn’t mean the same thing to Uber as it does to the rest of the world.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Pixekchik said:


> I've been deactivated since I stopped driving for Uber several months ago. Will they mail my 1099 and other tax info?


Got locked out of your online account also?


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I know it doesn't help you at this point but others on here should take note and not rely on Uber to keep records for them for this very reason. 
I know they have to get a 1099 to you by 2/1/18 by law, however I don't believe they have to give you any of the additional info that they kept for you. Maybe they will but don't count on it. You should still be OK if you can tally up all the money they paid you from bank records. With that and the 1099 and of course your mileage log + expenses you'll be fine.


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

Timour said:


> This is my first year doing taxes on Uber and Lyft and I can't wait to receive my 1099. I know it says no later than 1st of February but I really want it sooner.


Have you got yours yet? Still waiting on mine


----------



## GGsaucegod (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone who drove last year have the address and the tax payer ID listed from last year . Ready to do mine now


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

GGsaucegod said:


> Does anyone who drove last year have the address and the tax payer ID listed from last year . Ready to do mine now


I hope you're not planning to file before you receive the 1099, which should be by late January. You can get a rough idea what your return will look like by plugging in the numbers you have now, (bank deposits, expenses, etc) but f there are any adjustments needed after the 1099 is issued you could wind up having to file an amended return.
Also, some tax forms aren't available yet, such as the Schedule C -EZ, according to TurboTax. With the new tax law the IRS is running behind, even though the changes are supposed to be taking effect for next year's filing of 2018 returns.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro is; maybe he'll see your post and comment.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

GGsaucegod said:


> Does anyone who drove last year have the address and the tax payer ID listed from last year . Ready to do mine now





Older Chauffeur said:


> I hope you're not planning to file before you receive the 1099, which should be by late January. You can get a rough idea what your return will look like by plugging in the numbers you have now, (bank deposits, expenses, etc) but f there are any adjustments needed after the 1099 is issued you could wind up having to file an amended return.
> Also, some tax forms aren't available yet, such as the Schedule C -EZ, according to TurboTax. With the new tax law the IRS is running behind, even though the changes are supposed to be taking effect for next year's filing of 2018 returns.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro is; maybe he'll see your post and comment.


Tax season doesn't even start until Jan 29th this year! You can't e-file or paper file until at least then.


----------

